# Shot Channeling



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm having real trouble with shot channeling using my linea mini. It seems to always be pulling to one side with sometimes noticeable spots here clear liquid is coming through. I guess this is tamping technique? Any pointers how to fix this?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

My guess would be the grind distribution could be better, unless it's always an edge and then maybe its uneven tamp.

What grinder are you using and what's your routine?


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Using a ceado e37.

Generally weight out beans, grind weigh ground coffee into basket. Tap to level and then tamp.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

This is worth checking up on just in case the machines not on the level

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/levelling-the-coffee-machine


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks @********** it appears my machine was slightly off level when i put the spirit level under the group head.

Also had a play and after talking to scott at federation turned the pressure down to 6 bar when brewing and ground a little finer. Keep playing but first shot was good!


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Glad to help...and 6bar should see you well on the way to tasty brews


----------



## Jann (Apr 13, 2019)

Well, maybe also nutation can help a little bit, also Stockfleths move...


----------

